# efficient sponge filters



## flashback3003 (Apr 8, 2009)

which sponge filter do you think is the most efficient and cheap?(available in big als?)
Im trying to find one that would fit a tank under 10 gallons for shrimp


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

I have heard many good things about
Lustar Hydro Sponge II Filter, or the Lustar Hydro Sponge III Filter
bigger the sponge, the more filter media, the more bacteria you can have keeping good water parameters. good luck.


----------



## flashback3003 (Apr 8, 2009)

Thank you but im new to sponge filters.I saw the lustar s.f. online and it only showed the sponge part,what else do i need or does that already inculde everything i need to set it up?(do i need a power head?)


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

this pic shows the sponge, the uptake tube, and the base.
http://www.aquariumguys.com/hydro-iii-sponge-filter.html
you will need a air pump and some airline tubing.
the idea is that the pump sends air from pump into the airline tube all the way down into the bottom of the base of the filter. as the air bubbles up through the uptake tube of the filter it mixes with the water, and as it bubbles it causes a very small vacuum drawing water through the sponge where the bacteria living in it can help with water quality. they are not known to remove lots of detritus, and mulm (the muck that piles up on the bottom of the tank- thats what the water changes with a siphon and bucket are for)


----------



## flashback3003 (Apr 8, 2009)

What does it include inside the box?Like what creates the sucktion?
So i need an airtube,what else?
also im going to use it on a 7 gallon,should i get the 1 instead?


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

In the box, you' l get the sponge (go for bigger sponge if you can, more places to grow bacteria, though if you think a smaller is better and easier to hide that might be a consideration), the uptake tube, and the base.

you'll need a small air pump and some airline tubing.

The suction is created by the air going up the uptake tube from the bottom, and bringing water along with it. as this happens, water is drawn into the sponge.

this might help.
http://www.firsttankguide.net/sponge.php


----------



## flashback3003 (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh! so i need an airpump of my own to go with it?


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

yes, you need an airpump to work one of those.

i just wanted to add that incase you weren't aware, you can use an hob or a canister type filter with the shrimp in the tank breeding without having to worry about them being injured if you put a peice of nylon over or sponge in the intake, depending on what you chose. i 'think' but am not sure that those types of filters are more efficient. if you are choosing the sponge filter because that is the kind you want then that will work too.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

most people prefer sponge filters for the guarantee that it will not suck up fry or young shrimps, and for its large amount of media for biological filtration. (ie area for bacteria to grow on.)


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Those Lustar filters look remakably like the ATI Hydrosponges. Did the company change hands? It was for sale a few years ago. Bigger is better with spoge filters, but the overall height of the filter may be too much for a small tank in any configuration other than the I version. I have a number of the Hydrosponges in use and picked up another 4 of the IV yesterday. The farther down into the filter you place the airline/airstone and the longer the lift tube, the more water it will move. The base is actually 2 pieces, so you can remove the pedestal part to lessen the overall height. They are my favourite type of sponge filter.


----------



## flashback3003 (Apr 8, 2009)

how about a powerhead,i heard of using thoes as a filter but how does it work?(and what else do i need?)


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

You can use sponge prefilters with powerheads, but I dont think I would use a power head as the only filter on the tank, even if it is a 7 gallon. you might find it too loud and too water churning for that small volume anyway.
i think Id go with either a hang on the back variety (very happy with the aquaclears with a sponge prefilter over the intake) or a reg sponge filter like we have been discussing.
what exactly did you have in mind for this tank again?


----------



## flashback3003 (Apr 8, 2009)

right now i have 6 crs.(1 died today.sob.)
and its justsupposed to be an only shrimp tank.


----------

